# Lamotrigine + hydroxyzine



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

I had given up on medication, ive been on effexor for years and it wasnt helping, ive been on a dozen other drugs that never helped. But i went to the doctors 3 weeks ago and they added lamotrigine and hydroxyzine and the blank mind is gone, my dp is clearing up after 6 years of having it.

update, it's about a month later, i think the lamotrigine has made my nausea worse in the mornings, it had helped my depression and the hydroxyzine was helping my anxiety when i made this post. i'm going to wean off medication and attempt a more holistic approach.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

That's great!


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Can you explain abit more detailed on what has happened, your condition before medicine and now after, like do you feel your body again, brainfogg getting less, can you feel emotions? etc etc thanks!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

great to hear OP! wish i could tag people on this site, i'll post this on a few of the blank mind threads, i know a few of us that if we only had this symptom gone the rest would be a lot easier to deal with!


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

The thing is, i was feeling pretty good for a like a week, and eventually i got an anxious feeling and started questioning how much better was i really feeling and im starting to get in that cycle of overthinking. The lamotrigine did help my depression though, im able to leave the house now and im running every night,still have work to do to get myself better.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

that must mean the blank mind is still gone right?


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

It has helped with the depression and blank mind


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

great news, it's only early days with it too, hopefully you'll keep improving!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

what dose of lamotrigine?


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

Only 50, i've been feeling not so great lately though. I dont know if i should up it because i know its very low or if i should drop everything. I've been on effexor for 3 years and im interested to see what it would feel without medication.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

have you had any psychcological therapy? do you think that would be useful for you?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

You say that you have not been feeling so great lately, but is the lamotrigine still helping you with your blank mind?


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

it definitely would be beneficial for me, i'm seeing my doctor on the 20'th to get a referral to a psychologist. My only worry is i've seen 2 therapists in the past and i wasn't able to make a connection with them, even after a while seeing them. i hope i can get someone that understands where i'm coming from.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What was your blank mind like?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm also curious in your blank mind and how if it's helping that it's not helping?

Also 50 is even below the therapeutic dose. 200-400MG generally and i've read of people on a lot more, with the advice of the doctor of course.

The fact you are getting some results way below the therapeutic dose and the fact it generally takes three months IMO for meds to show the benefits i'd strongly suggest giving it a fair go.


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Hope your improving man, please update us if you notice changes!

Do you guys have loss of emotions while DP'd? I can't feel anything, it so sad.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

yeah, i hope going up will help. i think i've been going at it the wrong way though, just medication no therapy. i think maybe therapy should come first,


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

How long did it take to start feeling things? And how quickly did oyu go up in your titration?


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

update, raising lamotrigine to 100mg, and coming off the effexor. also added 50mg naltrexone. i found a really good doctor that is caring and open minded. hopefully the lamotragine + naltrexone makes a difference as they are the two most promising medications out there for dp in my opinion.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

did you go off all meds? (says in the update?)

Personally, if something was freeing my blank mind i'd wait it out of 6 months even if it made me pee purple.

OH Naltrexone + Lamotrigine is an interesting combo. keep us updated, sounded like you were making good head way


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

The naltrexone was giving me this restless sort of twitching side effect and the lamotrigine eventually started making me too nauseous to keep taking.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

your doctor is a stud for letting you try that. are you in the UK?


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

i have an update if anyone cares to know, i recently found out the lamotrigine wasn't making me sick, i got switched from a generic effexor to a different generic effexor and i couldn't stand it. weaned of the effexor, started lamotrigine again and i'm going to add prozac tomorrow. I don't know how well its going to work because i was on it a few years ago, maybe it will work for me now. i feel like i have gone full circle with this medication. I finally got an appointment with a therapist next week, hopefully she is knowledgeable, everyone i've ever seen i feel like i'm talking to a brick wall, nobody seems to know anything, either that or they just don't care.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

we do care, think everyone on this thread is very interested in anything Lamotrigine, good that it wasn't making you sick, seems like if it got your blank mind back you were doing well. Keep us posted and keep at it


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

i'll let you know. i'm hopeful about the lamotrigine and i'm so glad i found out it wasn't making me sick. i've never had a side effect like that generic effexor, every morning 10-15 minutes after taking it i would lose it. i could feel my stomach say "nope not gonna happen"


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Did you improve


----------

